
Met 1 stranger every day in 2016… here’s what happened - hmppark7
http://getliner.com/Z3Cwz
======
abaco
Here's the medium link [https://medium.com/the-mission/met-1-stranger-every-
day-in-2...](https://medium.com/the-mission/met-1-stranger-every-day-
in-2016-heres-what-happened-77579a9933e2)

~~~
unwind
Thanks!

Mods: please consider replacing the story link with this one, this is the link
I expected. The current one goes to some kind of "highlighting" site which
presents a very short version of the text, which never kind of answers the
question ("what happened"). Very annoying in my opinion.

------
staticelf
Nice article, but I get nginx error on every picture which kind of ruins it a
lot.

But I find the article intersting as I have no issues talking with people
uknown to me. When I was a kid I had huge issues with talking in front of
others or even stating an opinion in a smaller crowd. Today however, it is the
reverse and I am happy about that. One day as a kid I simply decided to start
talking to others because I was tired of the scary thought of being rejected.
I think social interaction is simply a skill that can be learned like most
things in life and I think this article points that out perfectly well.

------
dewey
The link should be changed to the medium article directly. This getliner.com
wrapper makes it lag a lot and is horrible to read on mobile. (Safari, iPhone
7)

